# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Roda javno obiljezava 13. Tjedan dojenja 2.10. u 7 grad

## ivarica

dakle, sutra:

- Zagreb, Cvjetni trg, od 9 do 14 sati
- Pula, Gradska tržnica kod fontane, od 9 do 14 sati
- Split, Marmontova ulica, ispred McDonaldsa, od 9 do 13 sati
- Rijeka, Korzo (ispod Radio Rijeke), od 10 do 14 sati
- Zadar, Forum (kraj Arheološkog muzeja), od 9 do 14 sati
- Čakovec, Trg Republike, od 9 do 14 sati
- Koprivnica, Zrinski trg, od 10 do 12 sati



pridruzite nam se na nasim standovima   :Smile:

----------

